# Lee's Fairy?



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

Do any of you have much experience with Lee's Fairy? I have been invited to fish Lee's Fairy in a couple weeks and boat up the canyon for some deep nymphing action. I'm not sure if it would be worth the time and effort to go down. Would I be better of staying local or going down to fish the San Juan instead? I keep hearing mixed reviews on Lee's Fairy’s fish quality, so I'm having a hard time deciding if it would be worth it. I know what I’m up for if I choose the San Juan or the Green.

Any suggestions on what you would do? I realize the scenery will be spectacular but that only can only do so much when you go to fish. 

Herb Patterson


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Herb, I spent the night down there a couple of years, and being in a hurry, I regretted *not* renting a boat and fishing. The quiet nights alone are worth the time being there, we also saw a couple of condor. If I could, I would do it, just to say I did. Not only that, while we were there a 12 years kid caught a 8 pounder on a Rapala.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If it's a choice between Lee's Ferry or the San Juan for the fishing, I say San Juan. Lee's Ferry is a cool experience, though. It's been many, many years since I've fished the Colorado and everything I hear says the fish population and size has diminished. I think I was talking to someone recently and they mentioned that the midge population has been struggling for years, due to silt and oxygen problems, but at this point, it's at a minimum, 3rd hand information.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Do any of you have much experience with Lee's Fairy?

That's getting pretty personal isn't it?
As others have said- it isn't what it used to be-, midges, Wd's, and scuds, san juans and egg patterns. But I'm positive I would rather be fishing that this month than the Little Bear.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Good to see you over here Herb. After your trip in NY, I think it will be a bit of a let down for you, but I think you should still go. I have never fished it so I can't really give you any good advise on the fishing. Trying some place new can be fun and rewarding, just don't go down there expecting to catch 10 pounders. 8) 

Probably didn't help you out much :|


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Good one, Packfish. You almost snuck that one by me.


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

RnF said:


> Good to see you over here Herb. After your trip in NY, I think it will be a bit of a let down for you, but I think you should still go. I have never fished it so I can't really give you any good advise on the fishing. Trying some place new can be fun and rewarding, just don't go down there expecting to catch 10 pounders. 8)
> 
> Probably didn't help you out much :|


Your rightm New York ruined me for a while. Now it is time to get back into what the western states can provide. It was nice to meet you and your wife the other night while hanging out and tying flies. I look forward to throwing a line with you and your wife this year. You will have to call me when the ice starts peeling off some of the still waters. It can be a blast.

By the way, this seems to be a cool place to drop into.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Herb said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you over here Herb. After your trip in NY, I think it will be a bit of a let down for you, but I think you should still go. I have never fished it so I can't really give you any good advise on the fishing. Trying some place new can be fun and rewarding, just don't go down there expecting to catch 10 pounders. 8)
> ...


This place certainly has a different crowd, but that's a good thing. It's laid back and good folk lurk in this forum. Glad you found it. Ice off can't come fast enough, we will get out for sure.


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

I sent you a PM regarding some questions. If you get a minute send me one back.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

If you sent me a PM I didn't get it for some reason.


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

I will try again. I guess I need to learn how to navigate on this site a little better and send the PM's. 

By the way, the size for the avatar's are tiny! How do you get a picture so small and still be able to identify what it is?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

PM sent Herb


----------



## dwillardson (Oct 12, 2007)

I've only fished Lee's Ferry once and it was a year and a half ago. I met some friends of mine who live in Tucson and we stayed at Dave Foster's house which he rents out to some of his clients. Talk about a great place to stay and awesome views...We fished the wade in section and did well the first day we got there. We just stopped in at a local fly shop and asked what they recommended on our way down to the river. The next day Dave Foster took us in a jet boat up the Colorado River and we fished the gravel bars. Dave has an incredible love and knowledge of the area and has authored a book on it. Having never fished there before, I can't tell you if the numbers are up or down from year's past, but in my opinion it was a great trip.


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the information. It looks like we are planning on going up the canyon to fish. I hope Bry does well up there and can give us a great report!

Herb


----------

